# Hoyt powerhawk



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

i just bought a new hoyt powerhawk last week. 29 inch draw and 60-70# draw weight. i got it in the hoyt package with sights, stabilizer, wrist strap, whisker biskit rest and quiver. i love how it shoots. the only complaint is that its a little noisy compared to my old bow. anyone got any fixes for this bow? it came with the rubber silencers on the string.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I also have a Hoyt Powerhawk and absolutely love it! But I know where you're coming from with the noise thing. First step is to get rid of the whisker biscuit. I had one at one time and liked it because my arrow wouldn't go anywhere but I found that it blocks my vision sometimes when shooting and it also cuts down on fps by almost 15 fps!!! I'm shooting a heavier arrow (Gold Tip XT Hunter 75/95) so the more speed for my heavy arrow the better. Second step is to make sure everything on your bow is TIGHT and that there is no gaps anywhere. 
The noise you are hearing is more than likely string noise, I found this out at the Rinehart 100 shoot I went to in Indiana where I talked with a Hoyt representative. He put a string suppressor on my bow and I immediately noticed a HUGE difference, instead of having the echoing sound after I shoot I now have a nice (THUNG) to my shots which pleases me very much!

Also an added thing if you're looking for a good set up for this bow, I would recommend mine for anyone, I pull about 67 pounds, use a Trophy Taker drop away rest (I think its the shaky hunter or something like that), and I use Gold Tip XT Hunter 75/95 arrows with a 100 grain tip and blazer vanes with a helix. This is a very flat shooting bow and with this set up I get A LOT of penetration even into the toughest of targets. If you have any other questions feel free to PM me and good hunting to ya sir!!!


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

wow thanks alot!


----------

